# [SOLVED] PCG-V505BX Vaio Laptop Function Keys



## Darius099 (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a Sony Vaio PCG-V505BX Laptop on which the function key will no longer allow me to adjust volume, brightness, or switch input, but obviously the key is still working because it will allow me to use scroll lock and the like.

I'm pretty sure I've lost the drivers for my Function keys and need to reinstall them, but I cannot find them anywhere online. Several searches have yielded the fact that the drivers are hard to find/problematic? And they don't appear to be on the Sony website. I tried installing several controller drivers and similar things, but none of them fixed my issue.

Can anyone help me out? I think they're called HOTKEY UTILITY or DRIVERS or something similar, from what I managed to find on Google.

Thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: PCG-V505BX Vaio Laptop Function Keys*

Try this and let it find your serial number and lead you to the drivers:

http://esupport.sony.com/EN/VAIO


----------



## Darius099 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: PCG-V505BX Vaio Laptop Function Keys*

I will try the autodetect to see if it changes anything, but I've already been on that website, at my model page, and used the drivers there, which did not help.


----------



## Darius099 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: PCG-V505BX Vaio Laptop Function Keys*



simpswr said:


> Try this and let it find your serial number and lead you to the drivers:
> 
> http://esupport.sony.com/EN/VAIO


The drivers on the page that leads to did not solve the issue for me. Does anyone else have any help with this particular problem?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: PCG-V505BX Vaio Laptop Function Keys*

When you say the drivers did not solve the issue what do you mean? . . did they install, but not make any difference?


----------



## Darius099 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: PCG-V505BX Vaio Laptop Function Keys*

They did not have the appropriate drivers. I installed all the control drivers and similar things that could potentially have had hotkey utilities bundled with them, and none of them made my function keys work again. None of them were labelled as HOTKEY UTILITIES, which is what I have found is supposed to be the name of the driver I want.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: PCG-V505BX Vaio Laptop Function Keys*

HI,
Is this a Vista machine?
http://esupport.sony.com/perl/news-item.pl?news_id=214&mdl=PCGV505BX

I see your signature states Vista, I just want to confirm.

If you have XP you need to install Sony Shared Library/Sony® Notebook Control Device Driver before you install the Hot Key Utility:

Sony Shared Library:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=PCGV505BX&upd_id=1325&os_id=7

Sony® Notebook Control Device Driver :
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=PCGV505BX&upd_id=1005&os_id=7

Sony® Notebook Utilities:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=PCGV505BX&upd_id=2373&os_id=7

Bill


----------



## Darius099 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: PCG-V505BX Vaio Laptop Function Keys*



BCCOMP said:


> HI,
> Is this a Vista machine?
> http://esupport.sony.com/perl/news-item.pl?news_id=214&mdl=PCGV505BX
> 
> ...


Thank you a bunch for the links, I'll be giving those a try tomorrow. The machine in question is indeed Windows XP, sorry for the misleading information (my home PC is Vista).


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: PCG-V505BX Vaio Laptop Function Keys*

Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Darius099 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: PCG-V505BX Vaio Laptop Function Keys*



BCCOMP said:


> Let us know how you make out.
> Thanks,
> Bill


Thanks a ton for the links, those drivers appear to have fixed my issue. Appreciate the assistance.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: PCG-V505BX Vaio Laptop Function Keys*

Hi Darius099,
I am glad to hear you are back up and running!
Bill


----------

